# Wild Goose



## monty (Nov 12, 2005)

Wild goose is all dark neat. Then breast muscles are as dark and close grained as the thigh but are tender when properly prepared.

For roasting rinse the carcass thoroughly and set on a rack in a pan of proper size. Rub with salt and pepper inside and out. If the bird has been skinned pin on some bacon slices over the breast and thigh. Take one medium onion, one small orange and one small apple all cut in half and place in cavity. Toss in a couple of garlic cloves and do not seal up the cavity. Roast at 325 for 15 to twenty minutes/lb. 

The only difference for smoking would be to prepare as you would a turkey with a brine. Then follow the same steps and looking for the same internal temp as you would domestic fowl. About 180.

Then prepare the "Somebody Baste Me" baste and mop and use as you would normally. Basting the roasted or mopping the smoked bird.
Bon Appetite!
Monty


----------



## brianj517 (Nov 12, 2005)

SrMonty,

Oh man! This post brings back fond memories. I haven't had wild goose since my Air Force days, when I was at Mountain Home AFB in Idaho. A few of my friends back then were regular hunters and wild goose was common fare, especially around the holidays. 

I read "somebody baste me post" too, and it sounds wonderful. I will be giving it a try very soon. Thanks!

Cheers,
Brian


----------

